# Ultimate Freebie!!!



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I knew that this forum would be the only place that would appreciate the freebie that I was bestowed last month. A WHOLE ROOM FULL OF MANNEQUINS for FREE!!!!!! I am sooooooo excited!! It will add a whole new dimension next year!!! Now, what to do with them, what to do...............


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

WOW, that is one major score! Congrats, Beth! Spooky1 is going to be envious when he reads this


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

The guy who gave them to me is a dad on my daughter's softball team. He is an Elk or a Moose or some kind of fraternity thing and someone donated them to them and they no longer wanted them. I told him that I would take whatever he had. It is sooooo very cool to walk into my barn and see all the bodies lying around!!! I can't wait to try and think of various things to do with them!!! There are even a couple of kid ones!!!

I NEVER score like this!! I should have bought a lottery ticket that day!! 

Thanks Roxy!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Beth, you should take a picture of all those bodies lying around and post it here


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Hopefully I'll get a digital camera for Christmas from Santa!!! I am rather technology illiterate!!!  And yet, I work at a computer place!!!! Hahahahahahaha!!!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beth, congrats on the score! Roxy is right I'm envious, but I'd never have enough space for a room full. I hope to get 1 or 2 someday.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool beth ..I am jealous

spooky1..storage >hang them..


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Can you imagine if the police were ever to have to enter your barn for whatever reason and see those? To see the looks on thier faces would be priceless..congrats on the score!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lilly said:


> spooky1..storage >hang them..


Now THAT would get us some looks from the neighbors:googly:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh, the possibilities!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Funny thing is that I had to go into the barn for a red spotlight yesterday (it IS Christmas after all!!) and I scared myself!!!! Everytime that happens I crack myself up!!!

Thanks, guys!! I have to say I am THRILLED!!!!!!

I am very lucky to have that old barn. We used to have horses but once they were gone the barn is now explicitly used for Halloween!! It is an old two story built in 1938. We put red aluminum siding on it to extend its life, but, man, is it ever creepy in the dark!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Beth said:


> Funny thing is that I had to go into the barn for a red spotlight yesterday (it IS Christmas after all!!) and I scared myself!!!! Everytime that happens I crack myself up!!!


LOL I had a similar thing happen to me on the days leading up to halloween. I made a Elmer prop or my imitation son as I like to call it. Anyway It was standing in the front hallway staging area for a few nights and every time I came up from the basement to go to bed I yelled it to go to bed already thinking that it was my real son. I kept forgetting it was there. Great score there.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great score... a lot better than the free plastic legs I got last year. LOL!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

That is a great score! Congratulations!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very cool. Be careful of subjecting them to extremes in temperatures, they can get surface cracking.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Excellent score. Hope you get that camera for Xmas.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

The extreme temperature thing will be unavoidable. I wouldn't have room in my house for them all year. It'll suck, but I'm sure that we'll be able to make them work. I am in Missouri and extreme temperatures are ALL we have!! Heater in the morning, A/C in the afternoon!!

The visualization of the sheriff's department stumbling onto my barn just CRACKS ME UP!!!!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Congrats on the freebie haul. Hope you have fun dressing them up or mutilating them


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

what haunter gods are YOU praying to, and what do i have to sacrifice?


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

It was sheer luck. The guy's daughter just joined my daughter's softball team and came to our annual Haunted Barn and just asked me if I'd be interested. Are you KIDDING me?? Of course I was!!! I can't wait to get started on the barn this year.

I just wish that I could rent some of the people from this forum for about two months!!! I'm not nearly as talented!! Just a novice!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrates Beth, I am sure we all want to see pics of it all.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Way to GO!!!....so many things you can do with that group...


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Alright, Beelce, give me some ideas!!! I may as well get started early!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about a yard full of ground breaker fashion models, Beth?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OK Beth here is one of mine....I purchased her at a flea market because I thought she was cute. Good luck with all of yours....









I am told that she is rare because she is winking and showing teeth...










Check this out also Beth....
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10630


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

That's a great score!! Can't wait to see what you will do with them.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

You suck.. and i mean that in the best possible way.. I am so jealous.. I want a barn full of bodies


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about something like those mannequin creatures from _Silent Hill 2?








_


----------

